# welche webcam taugt denn unter linux?

## toskala

huhu,

also wie im "absolut kein bock" thread zu sehen, habe ich grade kein bock was zu tun  :Wink:  nein, also mal im ernst - ich versuche schon seit einiger zeit herauszufinden, welche webcam denn wirklich unter linux geht und vor allem auch was taugt.

ich hab nen brauchbaren upstream (480kbit) also kann es schon ein wenig besser als 160xirgendwas pixel sein.

was mich zu diesem thread bringt, ist die tatsache, dass vorerst mal dieses projekt für philips webcams (http://www.smcc.demon.nl/webcam/) gecancelled wurde und ich noch nicht weiss, wann und wie es weitergeht damit.

daher meine frage:

welche webcams taugen aus eurer erfahrung nach für linux wirklich gut und funktionieren auch mit dem 2.6er kernel ohne weitere probleme.

ich hatte mir zwei kandidaten ausgekuckt:

logitech quickcam 4000 pro

philips  PCVC840K

kann mir jemand irgendwie einen guten ratschlag dazu geben? ich will ungern um die 100euro ausgeben für irgendwas das nachher nicht richtig tut.

cheers,

toskala

----------

## ignatz

hab eine schon etwas ältere 3com Homeconnect Webcam, diese funktioniert dafür allerdings auch zuverlässig und war damals die mit der höchsten Auflösung. Wie sich das heute verhällt weiß ich leider nicht so genau

----------

## toskala

*bump*

----------

## Gekko

hi toskala,

hab das Howto hier gefunden, in dem von mehreren Webcams die Rede ist:

http://www.bigwebmaster.com/General/Howtos/Webcam-HOWTO/

Vielleicht ists ja brauchbar, ich guck vorm Einkaufen immer, obs Howtos gibt, das erleichtert die Sache um 200%.

LG, Gekko

----------

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Ich will mir eine Webcam zulegen. Am besten eine billige -- aber welche kann man da nehmen? Von Logitech gäbe es da schon was für 15  ... Ich hab mich schon mal auf die Suche gemacht, was alles so unter Linux unterstützt wird, und wie man das dann einrichtet. Aber da stehen nur ellenlange Listen, die mir bei meiner Entscheidung auch nicht weiterhelfen.

Hat einer von euch eine Webcam laufen? Wenn ja: welche? Bzw. kann mir jemand eine (möglichst günstige) Webcam empfehlen? Wie sieht's mit der Logitech Quickcam Express aus?

MfG, Libby

----------

## Earthwings

1 Beitrag angehängt.

----------

## woodym

hallo,

also meine erfahrung (allerdings bisher nur am 2.4'er kernel) haben gezeigt das es wichtig ist eine 'gute' webcam zu nehmen.

was nun gut heißt oder nicht versuche ich dir aufzuschlüsseln...

durchweg schlechte erfahrung habe ich mit allen logitech-cams gemacht. da hat es bisher keine rolle gespielt ob billig oder teuer.

die beste erfahrungen waren noch mit der neueren philips cam.  also sehr gut hatte ich die alten philips-cam's besehen (die komischen ostereier pcvc690k/675k). in der qualität gleichwertig war/ist die 3com homeconnect. allen gemein ist das sie alle ccd-sensoren haben. wenn licht genug da ist kann man auch mit cmos-sensoren gute ergebnisse erzielen. reduziert man das licht fangen diese cams aber sofort an zu rauschen. um eine hohe bildrate zu haben sollte es eine cam mut usb2 sein, oder wie bei den philips-cams mit compression übermittelt werden. wenn du nicht viel ausgeben willst, ersteigere eine 'ältere' ccd-cam bei ebay... die gehen da mit um die 20 euro über den tisch. ich hab mit cams wirklich viel experimentiert weil ich mit diesen aufnahmen über das teleskop wachen wollte und auch gemacht habe mit zum teil überraschenden ergebnissen. na gut... die cams wurden dafür schon extrem umgebaut.

die besten ergebnisse erhalte ich übrigens nicht über eine klassische webcam! da hab ich eine poplige tv-karte im rechner und dort steckt dann eine dv-cam dran. auch diese variante muß nicht zu teuer sein; viele haben einen camcorder oder eine dv-cam rumliegen und nutzen sie nur dafür nicht. aber mit den cams kann man sich ins rechte licht rücken  :Wink: . 

bye woodym

----------

## return13

http://www.tuxhardware.de/category46/product211/product_info.html

Hier hättest zumindest eine die unterstützt wird... nur Sound musst halt gucken...

Ich glaub wichtig ist bei webcams für linux das sie als USB-Speicher angesprochen werden können sollten,

zumindest ist die unterstützung für solchen Geräte wohl besser...

----------

## l3u

Danke für die Antworten :-)

Ist nur so, daß ich gar keine "gute" Qualität brauche, weil ich will eigetnlich mit dem Ding nur ein bißchen rumspielen. Kann ruhig bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen anfangen zu rauschen und eine nicht so hohe Bildrate haben ... mir kommt's eigentlich bloß drauf an, daß das Ding unter Linux läuft und net mehr als 20  kostet ;-)

----------

## woodym

hallo,

die letzte billig-cam's hatte ich vor ca. 6 monaten gekauft. das war bei ebay (neuware) 3 stück um je 12 euro.

die waren mit einem ov-irgendwas-treiber zu betreiben. sie haben einen cmos-sensor und rauschen wie sau bei schlechten lichtverhältnissen. aber sie sollten nur als webcam für 3 rennmaus-käfige dienen. und sie verrichten alle 3 ihre dienste seitdem tadellos. alle 3 sind an einem einfachen board mit c3-via prozessor dran (800MHz). der weiterer nachteil bei den cam's ... es sind usb1.1 cam's und mehr wie 3 gehen über den usb-bus nicht drüber weil sie die daten unkompremiert drüber schicken. (alos bildrate runter nehmen und auflösung einschränken).

bye woodym

----------

## MatzeOne

Ich würde gerne hiermit Empfehlungen für günstige Webcams, welche mit Linux problemlos arbeiten, erhalten. Bitte auch gleich mit einer Toolempfehlung.

Bitte kein Verweis auf die Suche, da ich nach Erfahrungen frage.

mod edit: Diesen Beitrag hier angehängt. --Earthwings

----------

## sarahb523

ich hab eine logitech quickcam express, keine ahnung ob es die noch zu kaufen gibt, aber das ist so ziemlich die billigste kamera von logitech. Sound hat die aber nicht, aber eine soundkarte hat ja einen mic eingang  :Wink: 

Mit dem Module qc-usb (kernel 2.6) bzw, qce-ga (kernel 2.4) (alles in portage) funktioniert die bei mir seit je her super. Allerdings ist die auflösung nicht so toll - ist eben ne billig cam

tschaui

sarah

----------

## Turrican

Ich hab kürzlich gelesen, dass man die EyeToy-Cam für die PS2 an an nen normalen Pc antöpseln kann. Treiber gibts anscheinend im aktuellen Kernel un d die Qualität soll auch klasse sein. Der Vorteil ist v.a., dass das Ding ganz billig über ebay zu haben ist.

----------

## Neo_0815

Hab eine Philipps PVC820K, geht 1a.

MfG

----------

## thrashed

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> ich hab eine logitech quickcam express,
> 
> Mit dem Module qc-usb (kernel 2.6) bzw, qce-ga (kernel 2.4) (alles in portage)
> 
> sarah

 

aaaaaaaaah danke. das ist ja lustig. selbst mit esearch -S habe ich das in Portage nicht gefunden. habe diese webcam auch seit jahren. und habe die module immer selbst kompiliert.

danke, das erleichtert nun einiges  :Smile: 

die auflösung ist aber echt unter aller sau, aber für 0815 dinge reicht das schon  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shiosai

Weil mich das Thema auch etwas interessiert habe ich diesen Thread wieder ausgegraben...

Also ich habe mir (da von vielen im englischen Forum empfohlen ) eine Labtec WebCam Pro gekauft (max 25). Das Teil funktioniert wunderbar, aber leider nur mit Tageslicht... ansonsten kann man das Ding glatt vergessen solange man keine Flutlichtmasten im Zimmer aufstellt.. deshalb ist sie eigentlich zu Hälfte unbrauchbar, so dass ich jetzt eine neue Suche (nur so als Warnung).

Zur Zeit überlege ich mir den Kauf einer Netzwerkkamera (Panasonix BL-C10, bewegbar für  ca 170), die sollte auch poblemlos mit Linux fiunktionieren   :Rolling Eyes: 

Aber so sicher (besonders bei dem Preis) ist das nocht nicht

----------

## slick

verschoben nach Diskussionsforum

----------

## nic0000

 *shiosai wrote:*   

> Weil mich das Thema auch etwas interessiert habe ich diesen Thread wieder ausgegraben...
> 
> Also ich habe mir (da von vielen im englischen Forum empfohlen ) eine Labtec WebCam Pro gekauft (max 25). Das Teil funktioniert wunderbar, aber leider nur mit Tageslicht... ansonsten kann man das Ding glatt vergessen solange man keine Flutlichtmasten im Zimmer aufstellt.. deshalb ist sie eigentlich zu Hälfte unbrauchbar, so dass ich jetzt eine neue Suche (nur so als Warnung).

 

Die Probleme mit dem Licht kann ich bestätigen, auch ist die CPU Auslastung recht hoch. Anderseits funktionieren auch mehrere an einen Rechner und sie kosten ca 15 Euro.

Das Bild sieht aus wie schlecht komprimiertes Jpeg. 

Als Deluxe kann ich die Logitech quickcam 4000 pro empfehlen. Geiles Bild, super Lichtempfindlich. Kostet aber saftig. Das Bild ist aber gestochen scharf und ohne fragmetierung oder ähnliches, wie Foto (nur halt 640x480).

Dann habe ich mal andere alte Cams probiert, aber die konnten nicht mal richtig halbe VGA daher erwähne ich das nicht mal mehr.

----------

## TheCurse

Definitiv abraten kann ich von einer Logitech Quickcam Home. Die ist absolut nicht unter Linux zum laufen zu bekommen!!!

----------

## ConiKost

Achtung!

Die neuen Logitech QuickCam Express nutzen das Modul spca5xx ...

Unter anderem meine!

----------

## shiosai

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Achtung!
> 
> Die neuen Logitech QuickCam Express nutzen das Modul spca5xx ...
> 
> Unter anderem meine!

 

Das hilft mir leider nicht die Bildqualität (besonders bei künstlichem Licht) einzuschätzen   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Als Deluxe kann ich die Logitech quickcam 4000 pro empfehlen. Geiles Bild, super Lichtempfindlich. Kostet aber saftig. Das Bild ist aber gestochen scharf und ohne fragmetierung oder ähnliches, wie Foto (nur halt 640x480). 

 

Danke, ich werde mich mal vermehrt nach den Pro Modellen umschauen, ich denke der Unterschied 3000-5000 dürfte nicht allzu gewaltig sein.[/quote]

----------

## ConiKost

 *shiosai wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   Achtung!
> 
> Die neuen Logitech QuickCam Express nutzen das Modul spca5xx ...
> 
> Unter anderem meine! 
> ...

 [/quote]

Also die Express Cam ist einfach nur Shit ... Nur bei gutem Licht gibts ein gutes Bild.

----------

## shiosai

wahrscheinlich ist sie dann fast gleichwertig mit der Labtec... 

die Phillips ToUCam (I od II) Pro sieht auch recht vielversprechend aus.

Sehr interessant:

http://www.lavrsen.dk/webcam/

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Logitech Sphere so schlecht ist...

----------

## nic0000

 *shiosai wrote:*   

> wahrscheinlich ist sie dann fast gleichwertig mit der Labtec...

 

Wahrscheinlich. Meine Labtec Pro meldet sich ja auch mit logitech:

```
Bus 0 # lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:08a2 Logitech, Inc. Labtec WebCam Pro

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

----------

## alex00

mod-edit: folgenes Post hier angehangen --slick

Habe im Netz und hier im Form rumgesucht und habe auch schon einige Dinge gefunden. Mich würde aber trotzdem interessieren welche Webcam ihr mir empfehlen würdet. Sie sollte möglichst klein und kompakt sein, da ich sie mit meinem Notebook nutzen möchte (solche Dinger gibt es ja zb von logitech). Ach ja und die einrichtung sollte möglcihst einfach sein (also keine Dinger wo man lange rummachen muss bis es geht). Die qualität der bildr sollte natürlcih auch ok sein.

Schon mal danke für eure Tipps.

----------

## shiosai

so ich habe mich jetzt für die Philips SPC 900NC (ToUCam Nachfolger entschieden). Die ToUCams sind scheinbar so gut/modbar/lichtempfundlich, dass sie vorallem bei Hobbyastrologen ihre Verbreitungen finden, da sie dort an die Teleskope etc geschraubt werden. Ganz billig ist sie deshalb nicht, aber wohl auch besser als die quickcam pro Reihe.

----------

## nic0000

 *shiosai wrote:*   

> so ich habe mich jetzt für die Philips SPC 900NC (ToUCam Nachfolger entschieden). Die ToUCams sind scheinbar so gut/modbar/lichtempfundlich, dass sie vorallem bei Hobbyastrologen ihre Verbreitungen finden, da sie dort an die Teleskope etc geschraubt werden. Ganz billig ist sie deshalb nicht, aber wohl auch besser als die quickcam pro Reihe.

 

Guter Tipp, aber teuer ~70euronen. aua

----------

## shiosai

Ich habe sie heute bekommen und gleich getestet. Also es scheint die Webcam sieht fast besser im Dunkeln als ich  :Wink:  Außerdem kann man sehr viele Opionen über das setpwc Tool verstellen. Ist also sehr zu empfehlen für alle die eine hochwertige Webcam suchen,

----------

## ConiKost

*edit - Think4UrS11* hier mit angehangen.

Hallo!

Ich besitze momentan eine Logitech QuickCam Express. Diese Kamera ist totaler Shit! Die Qualität ist sehr schlecht unter Linux. (Komischerweise unter Windows weit aus besser)

Welche Webcam könnt ihr mir für Linux empfehle, die eine gute Bildqualität liefert?

Jemand damit Erfahrung? Am liebsten wäre mit ein Testbild.Last edited by ConiKost on Sat Aug 19, 2006 2:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l3u

Wie jetzt, die Qualität ist unter Linux schlecht, komischweise aber unter Linux deutlich besser? ;-)

----------

## ConiKost

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Wie jetzt, die Qualität ist unter Linux schlecht, komischweise aber unter Linux deutlich besser? 

 

Ähm ^^ *lol* Meine natürlich Windows *g*

Wobei das größte Problem ist der Kontrast.

Wenn ich den Kontrast z.b auf 64 stelle, dann habe ich ein sehr schönes Bild bis ca. 13 Uhr ...dann wird es immer dunkler und ich muss den Kontrast manuell anpassen ... gibts da nicht sowas wie Auto Kontrast?

----------

